# Making long distance rigs



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Does anyone know of a site that will show how to make long distance rigs like those sold by breakaway (single and double drop)? Five dollars a rig is killing my budget.



TIA


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

*rigs*

Anthony
It is alot cheaper to make your own rigs for sure. I bought the parts and one already made and used that as a pattern. I had no trouble making my own rigs.Give it a try. Joe Moore, Hatteras Jacks or Breakaway will sell you the parts.
Good Luck
Bob


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*frugal director*

anthony, you never cease to amaze me.



http://hwee_surfcast.tripod.com/AdvanceRigDesign.htm

ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Ralph,

If you know of this site, why are you buying rigs? It must be nice to have money. Just when I'm about to drop you, you prove that you can do more than aggravate and annoy me.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*preparation H*

anthony, have you ever snelled a hook yourself? can you say preparation H?

8(---) 

ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

LOL
Now you want to play with the animated gifs.
LB


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Are you two sure you guys aren't brothers? Every time I see you guys's post you are always ribbing on each other.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Jason,

He's stalking me. Has been for over a year now. Ever since I allowed him into the remedial group he's been my worst night mare.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*LOL*

Hey one call to Prince William County or Montgomery County police probably will do the trick.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*hemi*

FL; he's my nemesis. and he jealous of my distance casting prowess. 

ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*hater..*

FL, where's the love? you tryin hate too?  

ralph


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Anthony,
I get my Breakaway rigs at Wal-mart for under $2 when they have their fishing clearance. If fact, I picked up 10 or 20 for Larry Brooks last year at $2 each. I can give you a few impact shields, beads, etc. the next time that I see you if you'd like to try making some. Also, one of the surfcasting clinic supporters has donated 40 of the Joe Moore long distance rigs to the students in the clinic. In addition, Neil MacKellow has personally made 30 or 40 for the clinic students. So, if you don’t have it mastered by August 9th we have your back. Finally, just keep both hands working like you did last Saturday and you won't need a long distance rig to reach the fish. But, then you already know that.

Hi Ralph,
That is a great site. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ralph*

Nah man no hate here! Just pure LOVE! Maybe he is jealous!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Jealous*

Jason,

Jealous of Ralph, LOL.
I'm the director of the Remedial Group and he's my best pupil.
I'm going to call PG and pray that he moves. 

Ralph you have your hands full with Ktom. What happened to the spot? LOL

James, sell a man some $2 rigs and he fishes until he breaks off or get snagged.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*restraining order...*

anthony, i called PG and the restaining orders do not apply to electronic mail. 

better have my spot the next time i see ya. 

k-tom, albeit is a veteran [much respect] he puts no fear in my heart. anyway he just sold out and brought a boat to fish in paradise. 

as for the your best pupil. the pupil has become the teacher. see ya on the casting court.

ralph


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

OOHH them there is fighting words! You guys crack me up!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Jason,

Do you fish with a tripod? If so I think I saw you at SPSP. Where did you get your tripod? 
Ralph, Like the Russian told Rocky "I will destroy you".
IKEA?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*paul rubin...*

anthony, as the once infamous pee wee herman once said, "ha, ha".

 ralph


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Sold Out. I think not. Just opening up another venue to catch fish. But most important, no crowds. The beach will always be my passion, but not in the summer when the tourons invade the island. With a 25knt. SW wind blowing tomorrow, might head to Jax a day early.
Got a 3lb. pompano today backcasting over the second bar to clean water, while everyone else settled for pinhead croakers.
A little snow on the roof does not shorten the length of my cast, my friend, only wish I had gotten into backcasting in the Holden era. Untouchable would be the appropriate word, if I had.
Hope that you hit 700 my friend, cause watch me pull a few little tricks out from under my sleeve. Call me when you get on the island if you dare. Until Oct. my friend. And last but not the least, I will show up.


----------

